
Ok, Now It’s Done. Microsoft To Acquire Powerset - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/01/ok-now-its-done-microsoft-to-acquire-powerset/
======
prakash
Maybe I should change my previous comment on MSFT Plan B for search a bit:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=233260>

My comments from 51 days back, still stand though:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186752>

~~~
KirinDave
If there was a prize for precognition, you would win it. :)

~~~
prakash
:-) Congrats! Hope you guys made some money off the sale :-)

------
wumi
from their jobs page

 _MacBook Pros are standard (no more PCs)_

heh.

~~~
Andys
Don't worry, MacBook Pros will still be standard. Right along side the equally
standard WinTel PC running Outlook so they can check their corporate email.

~~~
KirinDave
Uhh, it's called parallels. :)

Truth be told, we've been using Outlook for email and calendar since day 1.

~~~
aston
Doesn't Office run on Macs natively?

~~~
jfarmer
Entourage sucks.

------
byrneseyeview
Crunchbase says:

Website: powerset.com

Location: San Francisco, California, United States

Founded: October, 2006

Acquired: July 1, 2008 _by Powerset_ for $100M

[http://www.powerset.com/explore/go/what-is-the-financial-
equ...](http://www.powerset.com/explore/go/what-is-the-financial-equivalent-
of-an-ouroboros%3F)

~~~
aston
Joke would've gone over better if news.yc didn't clip long url's. And if
people read more closely.

------
aneesh
[http://blogs.msdn.com/livesearch/archive/2008/07/01/powerset...](http://blogs.msdn.com/livesearch/archive/2008/07/01/powerset-
joins-live-search.aspx)

Powerset will join our core Search Relevance team, _remaining intact in San
Francisco_

That's good.

~~~
KirinDave
Yes, it is good, although we need to grow our office pretty soon if we start
hiring again. It's getting kind of full in here.

------
markm
Hopefully this won't be the last I hear about them.

